# Wood supplier in Houston/ Sugar Land Area?



## docasherman (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone know of a good supply for oak, pecan, and hickory?  I'm looking for someone who sells bulk, not boxes of chips for $40. Thanks!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

Docasherman , I've not been in Houston inyears , but when I need Smoking wood , I'd jump in my P/U and drive to La. , or go into the "Thicket' . Boys there are looking for a chance to make monet and will do their best to please you...

I had a 'Buddy' in Beaubridge ( a very animated Black gentleman ,Mr. Johnson) he would break his arm off to get exactly what you wanted...and Cheap 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. My F-250 ,full to the sides and mounded , was $50 total . He helped load too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Get on CL and look for wood , lots of possibilities there...

Oh, and a nice daytrip , cruise about , may turn up some Farmer's willing to sell wood. Use every advantage... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and  . . .


----------



## kapdon (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi DocAsherman, I am on the North side of H-town and know that there are plenty of people on craigslist selling several varities of wood on all sides of the city. I have a number for a guy on the north side but would be a long drive for you.


----------

